# I just can't help it...



## allforthegirl

But I keep thinking they were wrong.....I was just over 16 weeks, and the tech said it will be clearer closer to 18-19 weeks....She told me I am having my 6th boy, but I just can't get over that she could have been wrong, though the scan may look boyish????? Why in the world am I thinking she was so wrong with this?


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

I'm hoping my scan was wrong too (also 6th boy). I'm hoping to have this checked at the 20 week scan but I'm sure that I'm clutching at straws.
I know exactly how you feel ((hugs)) x


----------



## allforthegirl

Did you baby look like this too? Did you get a pic?


----------



## Misscalais

Looks like boy to me. My hubby was in denial with our 3rd boy. Even though it was very obvious, he still expected him to come out a girl. I think its that thought, when you want something so bad, you try and grip onto hope that you will get what you desire.
I had my 13 week scan and baby looks so much like DS3 i came home and cried because i feel like because they looked almost identical that ive lost hope for my girl. I didn't get to see a nub or anything.


----------



## MommyPrice

:hugs: Personally, that looks like a penis to me. I will say congratulations, however I know the pain to have gender disappointment. I'm so glad that there is a group here that can help women who are experiencing it. It's hard to accept news that you don't want to hear, especially if you are not going to have any more chances. We had two boys, and we were going to try one more time for a girl and were blessed with twins! I figured that at least one of them just had to be a girl... nope :( I get ultrasounds monthly, and they always check for me, "just in case". It's hard to know that we're done, and that I'll never learn how to braid hair, have my own mini-me, or help my daughter with prom or her wedding. Don't get me wrong, I love my boys, just as much as I'm sure you love yours! But know that I hear you, and that if you ever need to talk, just send me a message :hugs: :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Thanks.....i will be having tons of ultra sounds yet (high risk) so I am sure it will be clearer and clearer as time goes on. My problem is that I just don't see the scrotum like with my other boys....must have been just too early for it to show up


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

allforthegirl said:


> Did you baby look like this too? Did you get a pic?

Yeah, it did look like that. They did offer me a potty shot pic but I couldn't even look at it let alone take it home! x


----------



## embeth

It does look like my boy number 3 at 16 weeks did.. I kept thinking they were wrong too.. Although by 20 weeks I think I must have just accepted it as didn't even ask them to confirm!xxx


----------



## embeth

Misscalais said:


> Looks like boy to me. My hubby was in denial with our 3rd boy. Even though it was very obvious, he still expected him to come out a girl. I think its that thought, when you want something so bad, you try and grip onto hope that you will get what you desire.
> I had my 13 week scan and baby looks so much like DS3 i came home and cried because i feel like because they looked almost identical that ive lost hope for my girl. I didn't get to see a nub or anything.

My 12 week scan this time looked so much like my 12 week scan with ds 3.. Head shape, profile everything! Also no nub shot. Yet it's been confirmed girl so don't give up hope yet xxx


----------



## Misscalais

embeth said:


> My 12 week scan this time looked so much like my 12 week scan with ds 3.. Head shape, profile everything! Also no nub shot. Yet it's been confirmed girl so don't give up hope yet xxx

Thank you. That gives me some hope x


----------



## allforthegirl

Just had a genetic scan done today and was watching for a peek but I didn't see anything today.


----------



## motherofboys

Sometimes you just hope and wish so much that you want it to be wrong. I even saw, clear as day at 16 weeks the boy parts, and yet I still hoped ds4 was actually a girl.at my 20 week scan I didn't tell them I had had a 16 week gender scan just to see what they would say.


----------



## allforthegirl

Thank you. I will be doing the same fully expecting though it still will be a boy. I cannot go for a third disappointment. I have been robbed and am still mad about it but he needs me. Still get pissy when people are like oh look how cute a girl. Go fck yourself! :sulk:


----------



## pinklightbulb

Oh mate I am sorry you didn't hear girl. Big hugs.


----------



## allforthegirl

I thought that I was doing ok....I was talking to a good friend who understands what I am going through.... Then I flipped over to FB and right on the top is that story about the mom who had 6 boys and finally had a girl. :trouble: Are you kidding me? :nope: That just sent me spiralling :cry:


----------



## laila 44

I was just browsing through this thread and showed my friend whose an obstetrical ultrasound tech and she said that your scan pic looks like a boy she says a penis is clearly visible... But then again nothing is certain until 20 weeks. she's seen scan pics be wrong in the past because of angle etc. here's hoping you get your girl xx


----------



## allforthegirl

laila 44 said:


> I was just browsing through this thread and showed my friend whose an obstetrical ultrasound tech and she said that your scan pic looks like a boy she says a penis is clearly visible... But then again nothing is certain until 20 weeks. she's seen scan pics be wrong in the past because of angle etc. here's hoping you get your girl xx

Thanks I have been working hard at just loving this baby for baby. I am trying to not focus on whether she was wrong or not. I am also ok with whatever I have more than I was ever before....only just confused by what I saw at my last one, as the only scan I saw a white line on the bum where on girls.....but i am sure that doesn't mean much....we will find out soon enough. 

thank you again.


----------



## laila 44

That's the best way to go about it Hun. Someone once told me that we get what we're meant to have. Who knows maybe in the grand scheme there's a reason why you needed to have 5 ( or 6) boys in your life... You sound like a lovely and genuine person and I really hope you get what you've been wishing for. However in the event that you don't you will love that baby no matter what and one day all this won't even matter anymore :) everything happens for a reason and one way or another you'll have your happy ending xx


----------



## DaisyDreamer

With 5 boys I can imagine why you would be a little stunned about this news. To my untrained eye I'd say that looks like a boy, but you won't really know what it wants to be until it comes out.... regardless of genitalia :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

I know exactly how u feel I keep thinking they r wrong they picked up so etching else in my blood even though I know that's crazy but I've Never seen me w another BOY!! It's hard to get past this feeling !!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm getting there. Though I still don't have confirmation so I'm sure I will have another flood of crazy emotions to deal with.


----------



## allforthegirl

Well it was confirmed....I am having another boy for sure...


----------



## laila 44

Sorry Hun :( I know you were hoping for your girl ... Hopefully you can get used to the idea of another boy and be ok with it all xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I can get ok with know it is a boy, but not ever having a girl is a bit hard to swallow...


----------



## motherofboys

That's just it isn't it? Not sadness for a boy, but for not having a girl.


----------



## Misscalais

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
Sorry you won't have a daughter. No words will ever make that feel better.


----------

